# Thinking of getting a GSD pup



## Matt Vandart (Mar 11, 2014)

From this litter:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uOgbejG8_4

Sire:
Leaving Facebook...

Dam:
Leaving Facebook...


What you think?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Are you planning on doing any sports with your pup? What exactly are you looking for?
I think it's odd that the titles aren't specified, they just say "SH." But maybe you have to be a member to see them?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Matt Vandart said:


> From this litter:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uOgbejG8_4
> 
> Sire:
> ...


that vid hahahah cute puppies


----------



## Matt Vandart (Mar 11, 2014)

A puppy for IPO.

Must have to be a member. 
The Bottom and topside is all IPO3 bar one dog who is IPO2 some ScH 3 in there also.
The Dams is similar.

I can see no COI info.
There is not heaps of HD info but from what I can see there is alot of normal and something called 'fast normal' which I don't know what it is.


----------

